# coming up on 1 year sober



## tele (Jun 2, 2014)

To everyone,

I am coming up on 1 year sober that saved my marriage, myself and the way I see everything.

My question is: How did some of you celebrate your 1 year sobriety?

Also, is it something that you did by yourself or as a family?


----------



## maritalloneliness (Mar 18, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

Congratulations! 🎉🎊

Sadly none of the alcoholics in my family have made it to a year. If they did, maybe a picnic, plant a tree, lovely dinner. I guess I'm not sure. I would definitely want to celebrate as a family because the alcoholism affects the whole family.


----------



## Ms. GP (Jul 8, 2013)

Who hoo!! That's awesome!! I celebrated two years myself a couple of months ago. I'm weird about anniversaries. I get weird and reflective and play the what if game too much. So I just put a little cryptic blurb on Facebook and go pick up my chip. My sponsor always buys me a gift. Which is sweet. But I don't like to make a big deal about it. One day at a time. I just keep moving forward.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tele (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank you everyone!

I was able to kick this myself, It was at a point were the wife and I were not speaking at all. 

I decided to focus on myself and that was the first thing to go. I am much happier now that I am sober.


----------



## droll (Nov 11, 2014)

It’s not unusual for people to spend time with their families when celebrating birthdays, weddings, graduations, and many more happy occasions. But one additional occasion that deserves a celebration is a family member or friend’s recovery from drug and alcohol addiction.

There are Lots of ways to celebrate your sobriety. One is celebrate an Anniversary Milestone, participate in Recovery Events and you can also treat yourself.

Me i celebrate with my friends and of course my family who support me during my recovery and to Drug Program Rehabilitation where i admit my self. i will not forget the day that i become a sober i feel like a new born child


----------

